# Edrig coal fired boiler



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I missed out on the DJB edrig coal fired boiler kits, lack of sufficient income at that time, is there anybody here, espicaly state side that can and is willing to build me a coal fired boiler set up with working side tanks, the axle pump ect for an Accucraft Edrig? Or has one of the kits unused and needs a new home. I really want to go coal fired over gas, but even the new DJB engine kit, if he makes a second run, is over $3000 time I get the extra stuff I would want and need. Our whole layout is done on a shoe string budget. I am looking for help in making our one engine coal fired. Anybody have any suggestions or options other than save money for the next several years and hope someone is doing coal engines then? With the fact that every run of coal conversions or kits done affordably sold out within days of being announced, there must be a demand for it somewhere.


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a new coal fired kit on our website, ther first batch is sold so we are planning a second batch, the only problem is that it is for UK only as our insurance wont insure us for export to the USA 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Does the insurance restriction mean that you will no longer offer products and models to the US? That would be unfortunate.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

As I understand it, Mr Bailey is only talking about pressure vessels - his other products [high-quality detail parts and so on] would not be subject to the inevitable litiigation stateside unless you eat enough of them to cause you actual bodilly harm.

For the same reason Barrett Engineering do not sell their fine range of british Gauge 1 live-steam locomotive kits in the USA, nor the ready-built products.

I have only been around live-steam models since the late 1950's, so I hope that you will excuse me if I have insufficient experience to be quoted as 100% factual, but I have never seen a small-scale live-steam boiler 'let go' in use, or leak, in any way, shape or form.

I HAVE seen a small boiler deliberately taken to destruction, however, as an example of demonstrating the strength of the brazing holding it all together. Designed to operate at a working pressure of 75psi - it fiinally began to leak at just under 290psi after holding it for almost an hour, and that was from just one stay bolt. There was no other sign of any leak whatsoever.

Nobody who made and sold a leaky boiler over here would stay in business longer than it took to read about it.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

(1) With all respect (and finding myself in similar circumstances), I don't think there is a cheap way into coal firing. John Thompson once sold a coal-fired BAGRs engine, probably the absolute minimum set-up. Otherwise, haunt eBay, read all that you can, and consider learning to build your own. Mr. Bailey's offerings arethe lowest in price for a "real" coal-fired engine and certainly worth it, considering the work and complications involved.

(2) A few years ago, an Australian modelengineering group tried to blow up a model boiler with extreme pressure. I can't find the link now, but even with the boiler totally deformed, it held. Paul Trevaskis (Rishon Locomotives) was one of those involved.

Regards all , Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, David has come up with a way to do them affordably, but once you figure in the exchange rate, the price for us Yanks almost doubles. There must be someone state side that can and is willing to build a simple coal fired boiler that will fit the edrig engine. I seen David's new kit, and I have sources in the UK that I could use as a "middle man" so to speak, then I am getting it second hand and I would never sue them. But I cannot afford his kit right now. I guess I just live in the wrong country and am stuck on the wrong end of the income spectrum for this hobby.


----------

